# Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!



## mefohunter84 (13. April 2004)

Traumfisch aus
brusttiefem Wasser

Sensationeller Fang beim Watangeln
vor der Steilküste von Rügen

Fast eine halbe Stunde dauerte der Kampf, dann konnte Mario Voigt, 
Mitarbeiter für Gewässerwirtschaft im Landesanglerverband 
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern beim Watangeln im brusttiefen Wasser der Ostsee 
vor der Nordostküste Rügens einen Traumfisch mit einem Gewicht von 26 
Pfund und 450 Gramm und einer Länge von 115 Zentimeter an Land ziehen. 
Was es genau ist - Lachs oder Meerforelle - weiß er bis heute nicht. 
Viele Merkmale - großer Kopf, viele schwarze Punkte auch unterhalb der 
Seitenlinie, die Anzahl der ausgezählten Schuppen zwischen Fettflosse 
und Seitenlinie (16) und die Beschaffenheit der Reusendornen - sprechen 
für eine Meerforelle. Andere - schmale Schwanzwurzel und leicht 
eingekerbte Schwanzflosse - wiederum für einen Lachs.

Die Meinungen derjenigen, die den Fisch in natura oder auf den Fotos 
gesehen haben, hielten sich bisher die Waage. Deshalb zögerte der 
erfahrene Petrijünger, dessen Lieblingsfische in jeder Beziehung die 
Salmoniden (Meerforelle, Bachforelle, Lachs) sind, auch seinen Fang 
publik zu machen. Als was sollte er den Fisch melden?


----------



## Bonifaz (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Cooles Teil !! sieht wohl eher nach Lachs aus !


----------



## ralle (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Wahnsinn was für ein Klopfer !!


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Boooooaahh!
What the hell? 
...ich fass es garnicht.


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Ich bin erschlagen!

Jedenfalls ein ganz herzliches Petri Heil an Mario Voigt, den ich an der Küste von Boltenhagen mal kennen gelernt habe (übrigens bei einer Angelschein-Kontrolle...). Der Mann versteht was von der Fischerei!
Ich wage mal die Aussage, dass es ein Hybride ist, also ein "Mefolachs". Diese Burschen kommen immer öfter vor und lassen eine eindeutige Bestimmung der Fischart nicht zu.
Eines ist jedoch sicher: Das ist ein echtes Hammerteil!!!  #v  #v 
Ich muss diese Woche wohl doch noch mal hoch zur Küste...

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## seatrout61 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Irrer Fisch, das sich sowas mit der Angel fangen lässt!
Bei mir wäre der abgegangen...
Waaahnsinn


----------



## JonasH (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Écht ein feddes ding!

Aber ich würde auch sagen das es ein Hybrid ist!


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Siiicher, siiiicher aber wen interessiert das noch wenn der erstmal gelandet ist?


----------



## Truttafriend (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

ich werd bewustlos #6 

Dat isn Hammer. Eins ist klar. Son Klopper fängt der nie wieder. Hat man sich dann nicht alles versaut     

Ich wünsche Mario echtes Petri Heil #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

MeckPomm Land der Riesenfische??? #t 
Jedenfalls hat die größte Insel Deutschlands jetzt auch die größte "Salmonide" hervorgebracht :q 
Egal ob Mefo :s , Lachs :a  oder Mefolachs :s  :a  :q  #v 
 #r  jedenfalls an den Glücklichen. Ein Traumfisch wie er im Buche steht.
Wer hätte auch gedacht, daß solche Giganten direkt vor unseren Füßen schwimmen?
Ich weis jedenfalls, warum ich diese Küste so liebe.
Ach übrigens vor einer Woche tobte da oben noch ein Sturm.
Aus Ost!!! #t 
Es war vielleicht auch ein "Mutanten-mefo-lachs" :q


----------



## angeltreff (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Stimmt, egal was es ist - Hammer-Teil.


----------



## anguilla (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Dickes Petri dem Fänger! :m

Wat für ne Eule! Das muss ja ein sagenhafter Drill gewesen sein. 
Einfach irre!


----------



## Caprifischer (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

joa astreines teil! und hundert pro keine fotomontage?
hm naja is ja n zeiungsbild, denn isses wohl echt 
aber echt goiles viech ey!
wann wurd die/der denn gefangen?


----------



## Fishkopping (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Ich bin prachlos... Was für ein - Klopper... sensationell.


----------



## gerwinator (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

wasn klopper!!
echt super petri heil an den fänger
und das mit der angel...wow!!! #r


----------



## südlicht (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

sorry, auch wenn ich mich wirklich und aufrichtig für den fänger freue falls ich mich irre, aber ich halte das Foto für manipuliert. arbeite fast täglich mit fotomontagen und denke das bild ist nicht echt....

eric


----------



## Medo (13. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Wozu Misstrauen ?

Ist doch nicht der 1'ste
und wenn, dann ist es gut gemacht!

Petri, sach ich mal so, nä


----------



## havkat (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Moin!

Wusste noch gar nicht, dass es in der Ostsee Königslachse gibt. 
Denn so einer muss datt, nach dem Foto, wohl sein. Oder ein Atlantischer der obersten Gehaltsklasse.

Ich saach ma stumpf umbei 20kg bei einer Länge von *mindestens* 130cm. 

Oder der Angler ist sehr zierlich.
Oder der Fisch ist sehr geschickt präsentiert.
Oder das Foto ist einfach nur saumäßig.
Oder das Foto ist sehr gut (gemacht).

Wenn das alles nicht zutrifft ein dickes PETRI an den Fänger. Der hat sie, die Sagenhafte die da ist.............. irgendwo da draußen. 

Achja, falls echt Hybrid.


----------



## BrassenHelge (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Dat Ding sieht echt aus wie ein Lachs. Falls das Bild echt ist ( Qualität ist echt sch..)...  Habe mal gehört, dass jedes Jahr im März und April schwedische Lachsstämme mit den Heringen bis vor die Nordküste von Rügen ziehen.


----------



## sunny (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Ich hoffe, die Schrift ist nicht so verschwommen, weil mir beim Schreiben immer noch die Augen getränt haben. :q 

Mann, was ein Fischchen. Herzliches Petri Heil an Mario. So was fängst du nie wieder.

Wat es nu is, wäre mir glaube ich ziemlich wurscht.

Gruß 
sunny #v


----------



## Ace (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Wow wat für´n Teil...aber wer Fotografiert so einen Fisch ohne Kopf ???(das ist etwas verdächtig)
Jedenfalls ein fettes Petri Heil an den Fänger.
Würde auch eher auf Lachs oder Hybrid tippen...werden dort ja auch beim Trolling nicht selten erbeutet.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Also wenn das "Teil" echt ist..... dann nen riesen PETRI !

...aber so locker mal mit einer Hand an der Schwanzwurzel gefasst und dabei noch lässig nen Bein angewinkelt und das bei 26 Pfund ???? Na ich weiss nicht?
Der Fisch muss ja schon sehr stocksteif sein, damit man ihn so "stellen" kann.


----------



## Arcanion (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Da iss was dran...ich koennte das Teil nich so locker in der Hand halten, ohne dass was abrutscht. Aber vielleicht macht der Fisch ja einen Kopfstand auf dem Boden


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

@ all
Also wen`s interessiert. Der "Glückliche" ist absolut glaubwürdig (siehe Beitrag von Jörg Strehlow) Zweitens. Aus Gründen der Pixelzahl mußte ich das Foto verkleinern (sorry das der Kopf nicht ganz drauf ist). Sollte jemad dieses Bild besser auf die passende Größe bringen können, bei mir gibt es das Bild auch vollständig. Ich schicke es dann dem Jenigen per Mail rüber.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Medo (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

@ mikefish

also von wegen"





> ...aber so locker mal mit einer Hand an der Schwanzwurzel gefasst und dabei noch lässig nen Bein angewinkelt und das bei 26 Pfund


 " das kriegt sogar meine Frau hin   

Jetzt aber bloß keine neider :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

@ Medo

...hhmmmm, starke Frau. :q   #r


----------



## Broder (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Moin Moin 
südlicht - eric ich finde es schon ganz spannend (frech)von Dir die Sache als Fotomontage zu nennen - wirklich cool das jemand die Sache mal anspricht
aber es wäre doch ganz schön raffiniert denn es handelt sich offensichtlich um ein eingescannten schlecht entrasterten zerknüllten Zeitungsausschnitt - wenn das ne Fotomontage ist ----alle Achtung!!!! echt versaut und durchtrieben lecker  #r !!!!!
Wenn du täglich Fotomontagen machst na denn weißt Du sicher auch wie schwer es ist etwas Zerknüllt und geknickt dazustellen -
da muß man tatsächlich die Knicke und Falten nachträglich reinkopieren bzw retuschieren 
noch was - offensichtlich ist die Sache durch die Presse gegangen da wäre es ja wohl total einfach den Gegenbeweis zu liefern also nenne Zeitung und Ort und - Erfinder und Du bist raus


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

@ all
Der Artikel stammt aus der Schweriner Volkszeitung (SVZ) vom Osterwochenende (Samstag)! #4 
Vielleicht kommt noch jemand an diese Zeitung ran. Ich selber habe diesen Artikel auch nur von einem Bekanten erhalten.


----------



## sunny (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @ mikefish
> 
> also von wegen" " das kriegt sogar meine Frau hin
> 
> Jetzt aber bloß keine neider :q



Mit wem bist du denn verheiratet? Anneliese Schwarzenegger?  :q 

Außerdem scheinst du dich ja selten mit deiner Frau unterhalten zu können, weil du unter Umständen kein Blut im Kopf hast. Ob das so ankommt? #v 

Gruß 
sunny


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Echt geiles Teil. 

Wirklich Respekt. Ich dachte, solche Hammerteile gibt es nicht mehr. Bei der Aufrüstung an Fischernetzen in den letzten 15 Jahren an der Mecklenburger Küste!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Moin!
Der Bericht ist definitiv echt würde ich sagen. Der stand nicht zu Ostern in der SVZ sondern in der Wochenendbeilage vom 27.März war das ein großer Artikel. Ich habe den verschlungen und nur gestaunt. Und nach Fotomontage sah das Bild in echt auf keinen Fall aus. Leider habe ich das nicht mehr aber ich frage mal rum wer die Zeitung noch liegen ha, dann liefer ich das nach.


----------



## Dorschjäger (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Was für ein Fang !
Dorschjäger


----------



## Malla (14. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Habe am 29.3. auf Rügen beim Watangeln einen erfahrenen Rüganer getroffen der mir auch von dem Monster erzählte. Es sei in Vitt beim Kap Arkona gefangen worden und wahrscheinlich ein Hybride. Kurz darauf schlug bei mir ein eindeutig reinrassiger Silberbarren ein..... :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. April 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Ich glaube nicht, das es sich um eine Täuschung handelt. Von den Maßen ein ganz normaler (..von den Proportionen gesehn!) Lachs. Die Schleppangler kennen dieses Maß.
Die Punkte helfen sowieso wenig bei der Artbestimmung. Den Kopf kann man auf diesem Bild nicht sehen. Ich tippe auch auf Lachs oder eine Kreuzung.
Die letzte Meerforelle dieser Größe, die ich persönlich gesehen und verwogen habe, wog 26 Pfund bei 103 cm. Eine Meerforelle von 115cm - die es durchaus geben könnte - würde sicher 40 Pfund auf dem Buckel haben.
Ein Superfisch und Petri Heil dem Fänger. Es zeigt mal wieder, was unsere Ostsee drauf hat und was jederzeit passieren kann...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Hi, ich hab zu dem prächtigen Lachs denn der war es die entsprechenden Infos aus unserer Zeitung.


----------



## RaEma (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

was sagt man dazu?

HAMMER-FISCH


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

@ M-S

Vielen Dank für Deine ausgiebige Recherge!

Gruß

-Rolf-


----------



## MeFoschreck (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

ja doch son fisch wer möchte den nicht fangen der ist wirklich einzigartig


----------



## HD4ever (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

wahnsinns Fisch !!!!   #6#6#6


----------



## JunkieXL (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

*Heul* und ich stand heute wieder 3 Stunden im Wasser und hab nichts bekommen ... ich hab sowas schon in Natura in der Hand gehabt unser Fischer hat solche Brummer ab und an im Netz oder an der Aalschnur! Das sind einfach geile Fische


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

/Traummodus ein
Warum die Aufregung?
Solche Fische hab ich regelmässig als Beifang beim Hornhecht-Stippen!
/Traummodus aus

Daumen hoch, geiler Fisch. Ich glaub nach so einem Fang würd ich mit dem Angeln aufhören, das ist einfach nicht mehr zu toppen.
Wobei, ganz ohne Angeln wär auch Mist, also einfach keinen Haken mehr montieren


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Ich glaub, wenn sich son Teil so halb ausm Kescher verabschiedet oder kurz vor der Handlung befreit, dann wäre es soweit und ich würd mich tierisch am Strand besaufen, wenn ich was dabei hätte!!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Wirklich ein toller Fisch!

Ihr habt aber schon bemerkt, daß die Meldung aus dem April 2004 ist???


----------



## duck_68 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich ein toller Fisch!
> 
> Ihr habt aber schon bemerkt, daß die Meldung aus dem April 2004 ist???



Natürlich   aber an Weihnachten darf man sich doch was wüschen - oder#6 

Martin#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Jo haben wir gemerkt....:m


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

ich bin der meinung das es egal ist von wan der fisch ist es ist ein schönnes teil #6


----------



## Haeck (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber so locker mal mit einer Hand an der Schwanzwurzel gefasst und dabei noch lässig nen Bein angewinkelt und das bei 26 Pfund ???? Na ich weiss nicht?
> Der Fisch muss ja schon sehr stocksteif sein, damit man ihn so "stellen" kann.



mh, dat denke ich auch...

falls echt, nen fettes petri heil auch von mir...

mfg

haeck


----------



## blinkerkatze (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

Hey Leute 
Erst einmal noch ein Frohes Fest, da ich in der nächsten Zeit von mein Arbeitgeber in der Winterpause gesickt wurde habe ich mehr Zeit zum Angeln und werde somit des öffteren die Rügenküste besuchen.
Vieleicht hat der ein oder andere lust auf eine Mefo-Tour, dann erstmal melden und über den Zeitpunkt werden wir uns schon einig.


----------



## drachel (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Monster-Mefo vor Rügen!!!*

@alle

Erst mal toll, dass dieser Fisch vom Ufer aus gefangen und gestrandet werden konnte. Glückwunsch!
Kann mich erinnern, dass vor 4 oder 5 Jahren bei einem Trolling-Event auf Fehmarn eine 27pfd Mefo und ein 23pfdiger Lachs gefangen wurden.
Es gibt sie noch, die Riesen!

tight lines
Michael


----------

